# Turn REGULAR seed into FEMENIZED seed!



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

I just wanted to point this out because I have never once seen anything like it mentioned on any of these online forums.

Companies sell regular seeds, that is naturally occurring seeds which on average go 50-50 male and female. Some companies all so Femenized seeds where they apply a chemical to a female plant to produce male flowers. When the plant self pollinates itself it produces seeds that have not been passed on the correct number of male chromosomes and instead got a bigger share of female. These seeds 9+ times out of 10 turn out female but the fear (not sure how founded or just mythical) is that they will be more likely to go hermie (although any weed has that potential because it's a proper, not accidental, part of this fast growing annual plants life cycle).

*But did you know there is a way to buy the REGULAR seeds from your favourite seed bank and massively improve your odds of female plants?*
Check out this link to a seed soak product that turns regular seeds female.
[UR]hXXp://www.accenthydroponics.com/prod_info/seed%20soak_info1.htm[/URL]

So.. Anyone want to put their hand up and say they already knew about this?


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

anyone?.. or EVERY ONE?? 
"femmed" seeds also have a greater tenedcy toward hermaphroditism.. _especially_ femmed seeds not produced through a rigorous and proper procedure.
Seeds from hermie plants ..are *NOT* feminised seeds...
  And.... the pollen from the 'male flowers' produced by 'chemical reversal' should be used to pollinate "another" pure female clone of the same plant, not the seeds from the reversed plant.


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok I'll have to argue with you there because every other resource i've read says that self pollinated plants produce females and maybe i haven't seen enough herm beans cracked by me or others (first hand i mean) but i've observed them all the be female thus far.

Also, if everyone knows about it then why does no one talk about it? Tons of people buy femenized seeds and talk about that but no one says "since subcool only sells regular seed i'm going to use a seed soak"....


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

oops.. admittedly the "seed soak" is a new twist(scam ??) to me.  
"Personally", I've been doing this for a LOONG time, and have fell victim to too many ..unproven, and illegitimate 'claims' to be suckered so easily.

oh.. and btw, I didn't think subcool sold anything 'but' hermie seeds.. :rofl:..  _*JUST KIDDING.....*_  absolutely uncalled or, I apologise.. please forgive my moment of dark humor


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

NO NO NO I am not a bullshit artist and i don't just jump on any marketing pony and ride it into a forum.

This is a real product produced for a fruit that is gender specific like weed. I can't remember which fruit, paw paw comes to mind but im not sure


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

... "paw paw".. my grandkids call me by that  
...and I wasn't intentionally suggesting that you are any of the above mentioned  only that you might be 'as prone' to mis-information, or un-substantiated claims, as I have been from time to time   :hubba:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 9, 2012)

resin-reaper said:
			
		

> Ok I'll have to argue with you there because *every other resource i've read says that self pollinated plants produce females* and maybe i haven't seen enough herm beans cracked by me or others (first hand i mean) but i've observed them all the be female thus far.
> 
> Also, if everyone knows about it then why does no one talk about it? Tons of people buy femenized seeds and talk about that but no one says "since subcool only sells regular seed i'm going to use a seed soak"....


you may have read this but I KNOW first hand that self pollinated plants ALWAYS produce more self pollinating plants. It is improbable to breed out a herm. I have hermed plants, every single seed ended up a herm. Most were identical copies of each other. Basically a clone.


If a strain shows male flowers, it's genetic makeup is FUBAR'd. It's trash. I don't care what strain it came from, it's trash. I have an OG the will not herm no matter what you do to it. I cannot get a male flower from these genes. This is a pure female and will never produce male pollen with a proper XY genetic code.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 9, 2012)

resin-reaper said:
			
		

> NO NO NO I am not a bullshit artist and i don't just jump on any marketing pony and ride it into a forum.
> 
> This is a real product produced for a fruit that is gender specific like weed. I can't remember which fruit, paw paw comes to mind but im not sure


Not alll fruits have gender, in fact most fruit trees are self fruiting. Meaning they have male and female parts in the same flower. 

Only a few I can think of (avacado, cherries)...

So I'm still kinda lost. What's really goin on in here?!


I need a :bong: toke :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2012)

mm'mmmm'mm femmed spam....Deeelicious


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2012)

> But did you know there is a way to buy the REGULAR seeds from your favourite seed bank and massively improve your odds of female plants?



We already have a sticky on this subject,  just without the need to purchase a pre-soak. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2012)

Read through 10 posts only to find out nothing new....pc is right we already have a sticky on upping your odds of females.


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah you got a sticky about environmental factors that favour female sex determination but it's not very garanteed is it?

I mean number 1 big problem i have with it is tons of people can't control their environment. Tons of people wish they could eliminate heat or get their humidity right but it's beyond their reach for what ever reasons.

Sure it may **** it a bit to put chemicals on to the seed but that's something anyone can easily do.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is the kind of information that novice growers DONT need. I have successfully grown sensimila for over a decade, and i have never needed to do anything other than what mother nature intended.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 18, 2012)

My radar goes up when someone uses the word "guaranteed".


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2012)

DEATH & TAXES are the only two guarantee's in life that I knowof


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 26, 2012)

I just don't understand how soaking beans in a chem. is in any way good for people or the enviorment. Mother nature has been doing what she does for billions of years, and she does not soak seeds in chems before planting. JMHO


----------

